
Ask HN: Seeking Investor or Cofounder? - angel_j
Pitch it here...
======
Cyndre
A crypto currency exchange where the coins remain on the customers device and
the coins can be instantly withdrawn from the exchange with 0 fees and 0
confirmation wait times. Email me at my username @ yahoo . com if your
interested.

------
angel_j
AI startup. Train a bunch of people how to do stats and ML, then get acquired.

